# Pregnant Scorpion?



## Tarangela (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok.

So this past weekend I bought a Scorpion at the local pet store.  Mainly, b/c I had one a couple of years back, and b/c she offered it to me very discounted b/c I buy so much there 

They had just received them, and she told me some guy came in there, and picked it up, and told her it was pregnant.

The scorpion's sides are bulging, and white, fleshy looking.  But how can I tell if it's pregnant?  Do they eat while pregnant?

She also said it wasn't an emporer, it was an asian something????  But it looks like an emp.

I can get pics later, not a problem.

Anyway, it was really aggressive acting when I got home!  I put it in the room w/ my spiders.  As soon as she was put in her KK, she drank a LOT of water....

Hope to get some ideas about this...as I am obviously a little new to this.....

And what would I do w/ babies??????????????????

Thanks....


----------



## Deolok (Feb 12, 2007)

Well if it is an "asian something," my guess is that they are going with H. Spinifer. And the difference I like to pick out between the two is their metasoma and chelae. Also H. Spinifers tend to be more active. But I think if held up to a light you can look through the membranes between the mesasomas... (I think for an H.Spinifer, unless its membrane is to dense...Just like a P.imp.).


----------



## Brian S (Feb 12, 2007)

If it is an adult it is possible its gravid but unless you know it has mated you really wont know until it drops (or not). Keep warm (80F+). Scorps like that appreciate warmer temps than your Ts do.


----------



## Tarangela (Feb 12, 2007)

Brian S said:


> If it is an adult it is possible its gravid but unless you know it has mated you really wont know until it drops (or not). Keep warm (80F+). Scorps like that appreciate warmer temps than your Ts do.


Well, right now I have a 50watt moonglo bulb above her, and she seems to like to be near it   She is around 4" or so long?  I will get pics of her tonight,
and post in this thread tomorrow.  

I am putting her in a 5 gallon tank tonight.  I hope she likes that better 

I will be learning more about her, and hopefully w/ the pic, someone can tell me if she is an Emp. or Asian Forest.  I kinda like looking at her 

Her sides are very heavy, I will try to look at her more closely tonight....

Thanks for the replies so far


----------



## Brian S (Feb 12, 2007)

Tarangela said:


> I am putting her in a 5 gallon tank tonight.  I hope she likes that better


Howdy,
The best thing to put it in is a plastic tupperware type container with holes drilled around the sides. It will keep the humidity up better than a 5 gal tank.


----------

